# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вертикальный баннер в браузерах слева: рекомендации для опытных пользователей

## Никита Соловьев

*Данная инструкция предназначена для опытных пользователей. Если изложенная здесь информация непонятна для Вас, обратитесь за помощью в раздел "Помогите!".** 

Virusinfo не несет ответственности за возможный вред, причиненный программному обеспечению или оборудованию компьютера.*
_________________________________________________




> Появляется баннер слева во всех браузерах..


В настоящее время самый популярных запрос в наш раздел лечения. С целью экономии Вашего и нашего времени мы предлагаем инструкцию по устранению этой проблемы для опытных пользователей.

Как было отмечено выше, проблема появляется в виде вертикального баннера во всех браузерах. Необходимо выяснить, что является причиной. Успешное устранение данной проблемы у сотен посетителей позволило нам отработать четкий алгоритм.




Уведомление
*
В первую очередь имеет смысл проверить компьютер на наличие вредоносного ПО при помощи сервиса VirusDetector. Это будет полезно, если в системе присутствуют другие вредоносные программы.
В случае, если сервис выявил вредоносное ПО и статус вашей системы "красный" рекомендуем обратиться в раздел "Помогите!" сразу, не выполняя дальнейших действий.
*



Если проверка не выявила вредоносного ПО можно попытаться устранить баннер следующим образом:

Вам потребуется программа Hijackthis и Ccleaner.

- Загрузите и извлеките из архива программу Hijackthis.

- Запустите hijackthis и нажмите "*Do a system scan only*"

В результате вы получите список параметров реестра. Обратите внимание на секцию *О17

*Для наглядности посмотрим содержание секции О17 одного из зараженных компьютеров:
"*Do a system scan only*"



```

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5B075660-64C3-4A3D-9887-DA4837B49925}: NameServer = 80.82.209.180
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5D92EF6F-F7FD-473F-A389-FDFA2D60AB94}: NameServer = 80.82.209.180
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9AEDD4B1-84A4-4D10-9510-3AA2E9BEC9E6}: NameServer = 80.82.209.180
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{e29ac6c2-7037-11de-816d-806e6f6e6963}: NameServer = 80.82.209.180

```



Красным цветом выделены вредоносные параметры DNS (что такое DNS?). В этом случае все четыре пункта подлежат исправлению. Однако, не торопитесь. В разных случаях в секции О17 могут отображаться и нормальные параметры DNS, например, выданные Вашим провайдером.

Как же понять, что параметры DNS вредоносные? Нужно проверить это. Удобным сайтом, позволяющим получить такую информацию является 2ip.ru. Введите в окошко IP адрес из секции *О17* и нажмите "Проверить".

Давайте сделаем это для нашего примера, введем 80.82.209.180 и получаем такой результат:


Если Вы не живете в Германии, то такой результат уже должен вызвать подозрение. Кроме того, если это DNS вашего провайдера, в отчете будет упомянуто его название.

Этот DNS параметр является вредоносным и его нужно исправить (чаще говорят пофиксить). Это сделать просто: отметьте необходимые строки О17 и нажмите кнопку "Fix checked". 

*После чего нужно перезагрузить компьютер.

*Запустите программу hijackthis еще раз и нажмите "*Do a system scan only*". Просмотрите список, чтобы убедиться в том, что нужные параметры были исправлены.

Теперь необходимо очистить временные файлы и кэш DNS. Как это сделать Вы узнаете *здесь*.

Проверьте, решена ли проблема.

*Согласно нашей статистике наиболее часто встречаются следующие вредоносные параметры в секции О17:*

*80.82.209.180

80.82.209.100

5.199.140.180

37.157.255.150

193.111.137.199 

217.23.6.10

37.157.255.228

31.207.6.241

5.104.108.202 

85.255.112.117

85.255.112.121 

95.211.128.230

85.17.222.68

85.17.222.69
*
*Внимание!* 
Очень редко, но встречаются случаи, когда после исправления перестает работать интернет. В таком случае необходимо открыть свойства сетевого адаптера и прописать туда DNS, выданные провайдером (или Google DNS 8.8.8.8 если они неизвестны).

Если у Вас возникли вопросы, задайте их в этой теме.

----------

Bratez,  *mike 1*,  serduster,  *Techno*,  *thyrex*,  Val_Ery,  *Дeнис*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Дима Каляркин

Полезно, даже очень

----------


## mike 1

По моим наблюдениям еще можно исправить в секции О17 адрес DNS *193.111.137.199*

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*mike 1*, Да, это сравнительно новый адрес. Добавлен в список.

----------


## mike 1

Еще один новый адрес DNS *217.23.6.10*, который можно исправить в секции О17.  :Smiley: 

Вложение 412705

----------


## mike 1

Еще один новый адрес DNS *37.157.255.228*, который можно исправить в секции О17

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Добавлен. Спасибо за помощь в дополнении темы.

----------


## regist

Похоже появился новый троянский DNS *31.207.6.241* на этот раз Чешский  :Wink: .

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Добавлено.

----------


## mike 1

Еще один новый троянский адрес DNS *5.104.108.202* (Германия), который можно исправить в секции О17

----------


## regist

85.255.112.117,85.255.112.121

----------


## mike 1

Еще один *95.211.128.230*

----------


## Andrey,pro

Еще один: *85.17.222.68* и *85.17.222.69*

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Адреса добавлены в первое сообщение. Спасибо!

----------


## Kostyaman

Спасибо, добавлен!)

----------


## mike 1

82.163.142.173 - Израиль. Часто встречается в последнее время.

----------

